# can someone from america help me



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i know this will be moved,but if i dont post it here it will get ignored...

ok i watched a programme from the good ole u.s of A and it was called 'nikki'

well what can i say,has anyone any information on this woman with mammorys that only the good lord could have created


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

nikki ? i've never heard of it


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

Heh, me either. Television is wicked awful here yet i have this suspicion that you brits get the worst we have to offer, which isn't much to begin with.

Hmmm Nikki Costa, Nikki Nova. I think that this must be some pron star show.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

> Television is wicked awful here


Damn that's right.

So don't look over to here, after all it's just not worth it....

As for the tits, you should be satisfied with your avatar.
Call it nikki and everything's fine!


----------



## Magneto (Sep 18, 2004)

This the one?










Her name is Nikki Cox, and yes, she was on one of the worst TV shows the US has to offer lol


----------



## Magneto (Sep 18, 2004)

errrr 

http://www.superiorpics.com/nikki_cox/images/nikki033.jpg


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

Oh snap, i remember her with that awful Married with Children rip-off 'Unhappily Ever After' with that stupid ass puppet voiced by Bobcat Goldwaith (sp?)


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

Nikita?


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

thanks but i dont think im ever gonna find out...cheers anyway


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

ahhh sorry...yes nikki cox


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

MAGNETO is right it is nikki cox










and it seems alot of men like her NATURAL bits


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

Nah she is not worth the thread!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

Breasts!!! She is in need of a face transplant though.

Question for United Kingdomers...Coupling was a good show, but why did you have to screw it up after the first season (get rid of the only good character and eventually redo the show with a shitty american cast)?.

Ahhh, brit-coms.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

"Coupling" was a good show, but I believe it was our countrymen who messed it up by trying to create an "Americanized" version.

I've never seen what's so hard about being a television executive.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i just saw her last night on the tv show 'vegas'.


----------

